# aussagestarkes Logo gesucht... welcher Buchstabe ist ideal?



## Purplered (8. September 2004)

*aussagestarkes Logo gesucht... welcher Buchstabe bzw. welches Objekt  ist ideal?*

Hallo,

ich bin bei der Namens und Logofindung für einen Webshop 

da hatte ich mich gefragt welcher Buchstabe oder welches Objekt sich gut in szene setzen lässt...

da ich felxibel bei der namensgebung bin dachte ich mir ein name nach logo dürfte sinnvoller sein als ein logo nach name zu erstellen.

achso bereich Elektronik, PC, Konsolen.

freue mich auf eure tips...

Danke
Purplered!

P.S.: sollte man halt direkt im kopf wenn man z:B. an ersatzteile für konsole oder sowas denkt.... oder an elektronik. bzw. wenn man sich nicht mehr an den namen erinnern kann aber an das logo man seinem gehirn auf sprünge helfen kann. Naja ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (8. September 2004)

Ja es kommt drauf an was man ins Logo reinmacht. Man kann z.B. einen Namen mit 3 Wörtern machen und dann nur die Anfangsbuchstaben ins Logo einbauen. An sich kann man denke ich mal mit jedem Buschstaben etwas machen. Man muss halt auf verschiedene Schriftarten zurückgreifen und die selber noch etwas bearbeiten. Ansonsten würde ich mir halt überlegen was noch ins ds Logo kommt .z.B. eine X-Box PS2, wobei man dann halt irgenwann ein nuees machen muss also ist das nicht so gut.


----------



## ShadowMan (8. September 2004)

Also ich muss dir ganz ehrlich raten dir zuerst einen Namen zu überlegen der auch etwas mit deinem Shop zu tun hat oder mit dem du irgendetwas verbindest.

Bsp: Mercedes ist der Name der Tochter des Gründers von Mercedes Benz

Ich finde es wichtig mit dem Namen etwas zu verbinden. Auch wenn es andere nicht wissen sollten. Wenn du dann einen Namen gefunden hast kommen die Ideen, was du damit alles anstellen kannst, meist von allein.

Viel Glück dabei,
Manuel ;-]


----------

